# いうと、いって



## ichfrage

原文：Aさんはわけのわからないことを言うと、廊下に向かって歩き出した。
このセンテンスの意味が分かりますが、次のような疑問があります。もし　わたしは原文を次のようふたつのセンテンスに改写すれば、意味が変わってないですか？
１．    Aさんはわけのわからないことを言った、廊下に向かって歩き出した。
２．    Aさんはわけのわからないことを言って、廊下に向かって歩き出した。
ありがとうございます。


----------



## Flaminius

原文の「いうと」を「いって」に置き換えても意味はほとんど変わりません。一方、「いった」を文の途中に置くことはできません。「た」は文を終える符号だからです。

だから、1.は不可能、2.は原文と同義ということになります。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

原文：Aさんはわけのわからないことを言うと、廊下に向かって歩き出した。
=１'： Aさんはわけのわからないことを言った。そして、廊下に向かって歩き出した。
＝２： Aさんはわけのわからないことを言って、廊下に向かって歩き出した。


----------



## gengo

ichfrage said:


> 原文：Aさんはわけのわからないことを言うと、廊下に向かって歩き出した。



I think you could also say:  Aさんはわけのわからないことを言ったら、廊下に向かって歩き出した。


----------



## Flaminius

I find it awkward to have a real event in the apodosis after a _tara_-marked protasis.  In fact, _tara_ is a sure sign of a hypothetical (not necessarily counter-factual) diction.  The whole sentence, both the apodosis and the protasis, need be something that has yet to come to pass.  An example:
Aさんがわけのわからないことをいったら、鎮静剤を投与してください。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Aさんはわけのわからないことを言ってから、廊下に向かって歩き出した。（This is okay.)
Aさんはわけのわからないことを言ったあと、廊下に向かって歩き出した。（This is okay.)
Aさんはわけのわからないことを言うやいなや、廊下に向かって歩き出した。（This is okay.)


----------



## gengo

Flaminius said:


> I find it awkward to have a real event in the apodosis after a _tara_-marked protasis.  In fact, _tara_ is a sure sign of a hypothetical (not necessarily counter-factual) diction.  The whole sentence, both the apodosis and the protasis, need be something that has yet to come to pass.



I feel sure I've heard natives use -tara before an event that has actually occurred.  Here are some examples I find.

中国人の友人に、私が今Nantongにいると言ったら、彼女ですらこの町のことを何も知らなかったんです！
また、日本では院生も学費を払って奨学金はあまり充実していないと言ったらびっくりした様子だった。
「坊や, おいで」と言ったら, いやいやをした。
結婚してほしいと言ったら彼女は承知してくれた。
喫茶店に行きたいと言ったら、彼はそこへ連れて行ってくれた。
彼が「いやです」と言ったら, 右へならえでみんな校長の要求を断ってしまった。

Do you disagree with such usage?


----------



## Flaminius

Hi, gengo,

I stand corrected over my sweeping generalisation about _tara_, but I still believe your sentence to be awkward.  Let me think again for a better explanation.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

行為Ａをしたら、結果Ｂが起きた。
In your quoted contexts, the subject dares to do A although they are reluctant to do A. Or the subject has a chance to do A. Or the subject does A by chance.
As a result, they get an unexpected result B.

Therefore, _~tara~ _may convey a different nuance than other syntaxes.

And the subject of act A and the subject of the result B are usually different because the subject of A cannot expect the result action taken by somebody else.



*私が*中国人の友人に、私が今Nantongにいると言ったら、*彼女*ですらこの町のことを何も知らなかったんです！
また、*私が*日本では院生も学費を払って奨学金はあまり充実していないと言ったら*相手は*びっくりした様子だった。
*私が*「坊や, おいで」と言ったら, *その子は*いやいやをした。
*私が*結婚してほしいと言ったら*彼女は*承知してくれた。
*私が*喫茶店に行きたいと言ったら、*彼は*そこへ連れて行ってくれた。
*彼が*「いやです」と言ったら, 右へならえで*みんな*校長の要求を断ってしまった。

Aさんが誤って自己催眠の呪文を唱えたら、廊下の窓から飛び降りてしまった。
may make sense, even though the subject is A.


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 行為Ａをしたら、結果Ｂが起きた。
> In your context, the subject dares to do A. The subject has a chance to do A. Or the subject did A by chance to get the unexpected result B.
> As a result, they get the result B unexpectedly.
> 
> Therefore, ~tara~ may convey a different nuance.



Thanks for that.  I agree that the two options you proposed in #3 are probably better, but I just wanted to offer an alternative to consider.

Happy Twosday!  (2/22/22) (まぁ、ここアメリカではまだ2月22日の火曜日ですが)


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Yeah, you too!
If we were able to live 200 years more, we would be able to celebrate 2/22/2222.
Live long!
lol


----------

